# 4.5g Gold Recovered So Far From 2lb of Ceramic CPU's



## scrapparts (Feb 17, 2021)

This is a little something I recovered from a bit over 2lbs of ceramic cpu's. I haven't processed the gold caps yet. It's not twice refined yet, but it still tested at 24K from a jeweler. That kinda surprised me.

scrapparts.



2lbs+ ceramic cpu's



4.5g gold. It's definitely not a button


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice Gold and Good Job. I just check and you have $257.59.


----------



## scrapparts (Feb 17, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> Nice Gold and Good Job. I just check and you have $257.59.



*My BAD! it's actually 4.5g. I have another piece I did yesterday that is 5.4g. Reversal of the numbers. I don't want to change the title because of forum rules, but it's all good.*


Well, according to my calculations, it went up $7 in about a week. I believe it was going for $250 sometime last week or so. $7 isn't bad for just having something and then it actually gains value. That's what precious metals do for you. 

I have another piece I'm going to post I melted yesterday (02/16/2021).

scrapparts


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 17, 2021)

Every little bit add up and soon you will have 1 Troy Ounce.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 18, 2021)

scrapparts said:


> *My BAD! it's actually 4.5g. I have another piece I did yesterday that is 5.4g. Reversal of the numbers. I don't want to change the title because of forum rules, but it's all good.*



It is OK to edit a post or the thread title to correct errors.

What we don't want is people deleting their posts or editing them so much that it significantly changes the thread.

Dave


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 18, 2021)

Omg
Those CPUs hold so much much more values if you sold them on ebay as vintage. It hurts watching them in AR. Just a thought.


----------



## scrapparts (Feb 18, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> scrapparts said:
> 
> 
> > *My BAD! it's actually 4.5g. I have another piece I did yesterday that is 5.4g. Reversal of the numbers. I don't want to change the title because of forum rules, but it's all good.*
> ...


Thanks Dave!



kjavanb123 said:


> Omg
> Those CPUs hold so much much more values if you sold them on ebay as vintage. It hurts watching them in AR. Just a thought.


I was going to just sell them, but then I wouldn't know how much gold I would have had, and wouldn't be sure that what I sold it for would have been worth it or not. But, since I did do these, I have a beginning knowledge of their values. Besides, it's the gold I wanted. Some gold bearing items I do sell because I do get more money that way instead of stripping them down, like most electronics.

scrapparts


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hmm
Again, these are vintage. Please see the value of this type of cpu sold on eBay for 30 dollars that is almost 0.5g of gold. Which is 5 times more gold than each of those have. 



I understand you wanted to learn or get some gold bead of them, but you could do the same with other items too. 

Anyway, best of luck to you.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 19, 2021)

With the value collectors place on some items it’s worth checking what they fetch, I gather virtually all ceramic cpus fetch more than their gold value so sell them and buy more scrap to refine, that’s a win win as you could easily double or better your yield from your refining.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 19, 2021)

I checked the picture and I don't think there were more than a few that would be possible to sell at a profit. Without checking all the numbers, the only ones that I think would have been easy to sell is the two 68000 CPU:s up in the right top corner. The 64 pin DIL capsule stands out as it is so huge.
The physical status also matters, chipped ceramics, scratches, broken pins and bent pins all draws down the price.

I wouldn't worry too much. I always checks the numbers before refining and some CPU:s can't be sold for a premium over gold content. Maybe some day but not now. And those goes straight into acid to my retro computing friends dismay, but they always decline to buy those when I offer them the CPU:s at spot gold price. :twisted: 

Göran


----------

